# Strikealert



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2010 às 13:00)

Adquiri um strikealert no ebay, por 59€ (tudo), e não paguei taxas, fiquei espantado com o tamanho do bicho  












Quem quiser a loja, foi esta.

http://cgi.ebay.com/StrikeAlert-Per...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a4ece93f6

Agora venham de lá a trovoadas pra testar a _maquineta_


----------



## Minho (21 Abr 2010 às 21:36)

Da mesma marca que o meu  ... e hoje não para de apitar


----------



## Z13 (21 Abr 2010 às 21:42)

Minho disse:


> Da mesma marca que o meu  ... e hoje não para de apitar



Boas! Qual é principio de funcionamento disso? Funciona em interiores e em qualquer direcção?


----------



## Minho (21 Abr 2010 às 22:57)

Z13 disse:


> Boas! Qual é principio de funcionamento disso? Funciona em interiores e em qualquer direcção?



Tanto quanto sei detecta os impulsos electromagnéticos, quanto mais intensos assume que mais próxima está a trovoada. Além disso o aparelho vai gravando a sequência de descargas para dar a indicação se a trovoada está em aproximação ou afastamento. Em relação aos detectores por radio-frequência sofre de interferências de tudo quanto é aparelho que gera campos electromagnéticos. Por isso a melhor utilização do aparelho é em campo aberto.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2010 às 23:19)

Minho disse:


> Da mesma marca que o meu  ... e hoje não para de apitar



Sem dúvida, hoje tá imparável


----------

